# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  فعال شدن stringgrid با انتخاب combobox

## farideh_en

با سلام
من تو برنامم میخوام  موقعی که combonox  انتخاب شد  که مربوط به کلاسهای درسی است هر کلاسی انتخاب میشه سلولهایی از stringgrid که این کلاس تو آن ساعت و تاریخ برگزار میشه رنگی بشن.تو رویداد ondrawcell این کارو انجام دادم.ولی می خوام وموقع انتخاب combobox این کار انجام بشه.که این کارم کردم ولی موقع کلیک روی سلولهای رنگی رنگشان از بین میرود.ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.

----------


## Ghalandari

توی رویداد  cellclick رویداد ondrawcell را صدا بزن

----------


## Delphi_OnLine999

از این دستورات در ondrawcell استفاده کن. با استفاده از arow و acol سطر و ستون مورد نظر رو پیدا کن بعد هم...
  StringGrid1.Canvas.Brush.color:=clred;
  StringGrid1.Canvas.FillRect(rect);

----------

